# Stromausgang



## c.wehn (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein 0-20mA Signal das ich auf mehrere Antriebskarten gleichzeitig geben muss. Ich werds ja wohl kaum "parallel" aufklemmen können..

Was gibts da für sinnvolle möglichkeiten?

Mfg CHW


----------



## SPS_Michael (19 Juni 2011)

"Billige" Lösung: Das Signal in *Reihe* durchschleifen - Kann aber ein Problem mit der Bürde geben - je nachdem wie viele Stromeingänge du durchschleifst.
"Teuer" aber professionell: Signal mit DC/DC Trennverstärkern vervielfachen (Ich nehme immer KNICK Varitrans).

gruß
 Michael


----------



## c.wehn (19 Juni 2011)

in reihe wird nicht gehen..
um es kurz zu erklären..

es sind zwei antriebe(fu's) mit je 6 motoren (also 12 insgesammt) die von einem steuersignal (0..20mA...) angetrieben werden

ein antrieb kann jeweils die gruppe des anderen antriebs in bypass übernehmen (redundanz) von daher hätte ich gern das signal vervielfältigt.. 
so das die analogeingänge seperat voneinander versorgt werden



die antriebe können jeweils im bypass gefahren werden..


----------



## Zottel (19 Juni 2011)

c.wehn schrieb:


> in reihe wird nicht gehen..


Warum nicht? 2 Eingänge sollten keine zu große Bürde darstellen. Die 6 Motoren tun ja nichts zur Sache, oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden? Wenn es um Redundanz geht, wäre ein Trennverstärker eine potentielle gemeinsame Fehlerquelle. 
Ist der Minus der Analogeingänge geerdet? Falls ja:
2 Trennverstärker benutzen und deren Eingänge in Reihe schalten.
Oder einfach den Eingang von einem FU "umdrehen" (Signal + an Eingang 1, Minus 1 an Minus 2, Eingang 2 an Signal -). Dann hat der zweite FU negativen Sollwert, aber meist kann man ja eine Skalierung wählen und dort -1 eintragen.


----------



## sailor (19 Juni 2011)

*2864176 MINI MCR-SL-UI-2I-NC von Phönix-Contact*

Das ist ein Signalvervielfacher mit 1 Eingang 0-20mA (konfigurierbar) und 2 Ausgängen 0/4 - 20mA.

http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=202324&callSelector=true&general=dede

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...edium=seosite&utm_campaign=link&WT.mc_id=epro

Gruß
Sailor


----------

